# John Deere vs. Krone MoCo



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm going to be buying a new MoCo in the 11 1/2' range for next year. I'm not partial to any brand name and am leaning toward the JD 635 or the Krone 3600cv. My JD dealer(also a Krone dealer) pushes the Krone rakes and tedders, but then pushes the JD MoCo's over the Krone. Interesting considering Deere does not have anything to compete with the rakes and tedders, but competes directly with the krone mowers. When I ask them WHY the JD mowers are better, they cannot give me any real answers. If the Krone rakes and tedders are so well built, wouldn't their mowers be just as good? Anyone out there have any experience with both? I have nothing against deere.......in fact all my tractors are green, but if their mowers are better than Krone, WHY?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

They both have very good mowers. A mower in the size you are looking at, I'd be looking more at the center pivot mowers, they both offer one in the 11' range.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a nice dilemma. Inquire about parts availability and how long it takes to get a Krone part that your dealer does not carry....might be about as quick as Deere. The perfect scenario would be if he would let you demo both. Check to see if they both "road" about the same.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Where Deere has similar equipment your Deere dealer is going to be under a lot of pressure from Deere to push their product over others. It's probably a requirement. I've experienced that behavior when pricing round balers from Deere and Krone in a Deere shop.

I'm looking at the same units. For once I've got a Deere dealer and Krone dealer in my area so I can compare them independent of each other. This helps with Mike's parts comment. An added plus is the Krone guy is 12 miles from me; Deere is almost 50 miles. If I had the money in my hand right now I'd buy the Krone. Full disclosure: I do have a Krone 3pt mower. For the towed units I have found the following: The conditioner is shaft, not belt drive. The cutting head/conditioner is suspended from the frame so it can float the ground contours a bit better. The Krone is standard with a PTO gearbox on the drawbar instead of a CV joint on the PTO. This facilitates sharper turns without being limited by the PTO. I prefer Krone's method of flail attachment over that of Deere.

I have not field tested them yet. That's for next year, hopefully for 1st cut, when I'm in position to put money on the table to close the deal.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

If your close to Auburn New York might consider a Vermeer mc3300 which as a cutting width of 10 1/2 ft needs 75 hp at the pto could go with a mc3700 with a cutting width of 12' that needs 90 hp at the pto. In my research Vermeer was six to seven thousand dollars less to a comparable JD, not sure on the price of a comparable Krohn. If your not close then disregard this message lol On a side note can't believe that there is only one Vermeer Ag dealer in New York state.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I talked to a smaller JD dealer and they carry Krone because the "packages" they have to carry are not as financially as burdensome as carrying JD's Frontier line where there are minimum stocking requirements. Is that true? It is what I'm told.

I'm considering a disc mower conditioner. Not interested in rubber rollers due to two things, 1. Potential delaminating of the rubber, which I've seen again and again and 2. This machine will be a long term purchase. No more acreage than we have, it has to last a LONG time. So flails or steel rollers have my attention.

On my radar with rollers are the MF 1359 and Vermeer MC 2800.

On the flail side is a JD 625 and Krone 2801cv.

I came within a hair of buying a Krone Easycut 3pt mounted disc mower last year, but couldn't get around not having conditioning here in the mountains of VA. As I typically do, I spend hours and hours reading, looking and researching stuff I purchase and gave the Krone disc mower, especially the cutterbar design, a thorough vetting. I'm now doing the same for the JD.

Hitching: Krone comes with a 2 point lift arm hook-up, gearbox pivot for tight turns. The JD has as an option on the 600 series moco's an equal angle hitch. I have this type of hitch on my JD348 baler and it gives a nice tight turn with noise free ujoints on th driveline. It is a drop dead simple arrangement. I would get the JD moco with the equal angle hitch.

IMHO the downside to the Krone two point hitch is, how do you tow it around with a truck. The plus side of the 2 point hitch is how does someone steal it with a pickup truck? The downside IMHO to the JD equal angle hitch is - the tongue weight on these 600 series mowers are already over 1,000 lbs. When you add the additional length off the drawbar via the equal angle hitch, the fulcrum effect on the drawbar mounting is larger. Maybe it doesn't matter, but something to consider.

Cutterbar: Everything I've read on the Krone and JD moco's is that they give a GREAT cut and the impeller versions do not blow down grass in thin/shorter 2nd/3rd cuttings. It appears to me that both cutter bars are very rugged. Both have a shear hub arrangement. Both have a spur gear drive cutter bed with common oil sump.

Some cutterbar differences: it looks to me the Krone cutterbar's oil doesn't get serviced. Not sure I like that. The JD I believe has a drain and fill. Krone's cutterbar is completely welded, one piece. If you google, Krone has a great video on YouTube showing how their cutterbar is constructed. I fact, Krone IMHO is the best in the industry in describing what they are selling. videos, free downloadable owners and parts manuals. Their brochures are the most thorough I've seen. Krone's brochure is 30ish pages, JD's brochure is 20ish pages and includes their straight disc mowers and caddies.

Krone has easy to replace knifes, JD knifes are bolt on. Bolt on knifes are optional with Krone. High shoe kits are available for both. When the Krone hub shears, it spins up out of the path of the neighboring hubs. Not sure how important this is, but probably can't hurt. The cutter hub assembly on the Krone appears to unbolt and the whole module, gear included lifts out of the cutter bar. I assume JD is the same? If a main gear needs replacing, I think the whole cutter bar set of gears need to come out the end. Seems like that would be a pain. Maybe that exercise forces/allows you to clean out the cutterbar, say if a chipped tooth was floating around in there. The JD cutterbar is modular and the sections where they meet are angled, which should make removal of a hub very easy. If you have to replace a main gear or its bearing, that modularity would be an advantage IMHO. Also if there is localized external damage to the cutterbar, you could change out that area on the JD via the sectional gear modules; you'd have to live and hope for the best with Krone's cutterbar. IMHO - downside of all these JD modules is plenty of seals and potential for leaks/weeps long term. Minimal potential leak paths on the Krone cutterbar.

Krone's cutterbar drive is BEHIND the cutterbar. JD and it seems like everyone else's drive is integral to one of the hubs. It begs the question: how does a hub that is also the main drive off the gear box, how does that hub have any shear protection and if it does, how do you replace the shear hub? I'm thinking, some major dissembly is required. This is not the case with Krone. Look at Krone and JD's brochures to get a good visual of this.

Parts: IMHO, no one in the industry has better parts AND next day part delivery than JD. I can't speak to Krone's parts situation.

Support: There has been much discussion regarding dealer support. I have near zero faith in any dealer for truly knowlwdgeable support for square balers, maybe moco's are different, I doubt it. You'd be lucky to have the moco, be it Krone or JD run-up prior to delivery. Where does that leave the end user? We come to forums like Haytalk and share our knowledge. What does that mean? Probability is - if you have a problem with a JD moco, you are going to get a lot more internet support vs Krone - just because there are so many more JD's out there. Same with used parts down the road.

Which would I buy, Krone or JD? I kind of like the Krone. I kind of like the JD. Haven't made up my mind... 

Hope this helps.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thorim said:


> If your close to Auburn New York might consider a Vermeer mc3300 which as a cutting width of 10 1/2 ft needs 75 hp at the pto could go with a mc3700 with a cutting width of 12' that needs 90 hp at the pto. In my research Vermeer was six to seven thousand dollars less to a comparable JD, not sure on the price of a comparable Krohn. If your not close then disregard this message lol On a side note can't believe that there is only one Vermeer Ag dealer in New York state.


One thing to note on the Vermeer moco's. They are Lely Splimendo models, painted yellow and decal'd Vermeer. I say that not to bash Vermeer/Lely, but it is not a simple thing to download a manual from Vermeer, however, you can easily get the same manuals free from Lely. Part of my decision making on equipment includes reading the manuals. Some good info there. JD manuals are an online read, so while a little more hassle, they are free to read.

On my list of steel roller moco's is the Vermeer MC 2800. Love the dealer. Our area pricing is some of the highest of any brand - I can't explain. My biggest concerns with Lely/Vermeer are two things: 1. The drive for the hub bevel gears is one continuous shaft. If it gets twisted or otherwise damaged, is might require a cutting torch to get out. This was the case sometimes with the New Idea 5209 moco's. That design has since been updated to sectional drive shafts (like New Holland) with each module in the MF 1359 colors of today. The downside of the MF is no shear protection. It is, IMHO an otherwise outstanding machine with a great field record. My second concern with Vermeer is - what happens to parts availability long term if Vermeer and Lely part ways.

Bill


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I looked at both and bought the Deere 630....haven't regretted it a bit. Also have krone ted and rake.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bill 
One can also contact Vermeer with the implements serial number and they will send an operators manual & parts catalog FREE of charge.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Bill
> One can also contact Vermeer with the implements serial number and they will send an operators manual & parts catalog FREE of charge.


I talked to the Vermeer dealer. He thought it would be a charge, just like ordering a New Holland or MF owner's manual. The ultra lame Vermeer website (which appeared to be down a few minutes ago) required a product serial number, no way around it. Screw it - Lely is a much easier path for a manual and they make th Vermeer moco anyway. FREE no hassle download from Lely - I like it.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the input folks. 348.......you have done your homework! I agree with everything you have said, and like you,........I'm still on the fence. A couple more things I like about the Krone..........they come standard with a textured hood above the tines(I'm only looking at the time conditioner machines). It's supposed to dry the hay a little faster, although I would think the little bumps would wear down over time and lose some effectiveness. Don't think it's even on option with the JD. The Krone also has a more aggressive tine than the JD. I'm strictly making small squares for horses, and no alfalfa, so the sooner the hay gets off the field, the better. Krone also has a wide swath option for a another $400 that spreads the cut hay out wider........again decreasing dry down time. Once we go through once with the tedder, that's out the window.........but for the first few hours it should help. I don't think the JD offers that either. I have never owned a Krone piece, so can't speak for their parts availability, but like it's been said, JD is king in that department. Parts arrive next day with no special shipping charges, almost no exceptions. I've given Vermeer lots of thought. I'm a little leery of their floatation system compared to the old school spring set up. I'm sure it works well when new, but will it stand up for 15 years? The hex drive shaft does concern me a little as well. Same thing......works great when new, but will it hold up for 15 years? Otherwise Vermeer looks pretty nice. If I was buying one today, I'd lean towards Krone. I'm more and more convinced that my JD dealer is pushing their product because they are told they have to over another brand they carry. I think I'll take the time this fall to travel to a couple dealerships(none in my immediate area) and look at them in person and get something ordered for spring.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deere is made in Ottumwa IA....just thought I'd throw that in there


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brncntry112 said:


> Thanks for all the input folks. 348.......you have done your homework! I agree with everything you have said, and like you,........I'm still on the fence. A couple more things I like about the Krone..........they come standard with a textured hood above the tines(I'm only looking at the time conditioner machines). It's supposed to dry the hay a little faster, although I would think the little bumps would wear down over time and lose some effectiveness. Don't think it's even on option with the JD. The Krone also has a more aggressive tine than the JD. I'm strictly making small squares for horses, and no alfalfa, so the sooner the hay gets off the field, the better. Krone also has a wide swath option for a another $400 that spreads the cut hay out wider........again decreasing dry down time. Once we go through once with the tedder, that's out the window.........but for the first few hours it should help. I don't think the JD offers that either. I have never owned a Krone piece, so can't speak for their parts availability, but like it's been said, JD is king in that department. Parts arrive next day with no special shipping charges, almost no exceptions. I've given Vermeer lots of thought. I'm a little leery of their floatation system compared to the old school spring set up. I'm sure it works well when new, but will it stand up for 15 years? The hex drive shaft does concern me a little as well. Same thing......works great when new, but will it hold up for 15 years? Otherwise Vermeer looks pretty nice. If I was buying one today, I'd lean towards Krone. I'm more and more convinced that my JD dealer is pushing their product because they are told they have to over another brand they carry. I think I'll take the time this fall to travel to a couple dealerships(none in my immediate area) and look at them in person and get something ordered for spring.


Sounds like you already made up your mind. I don't like driving over my swaths so I prefer mine to fit inside my wheels.....JD has a very convenient swath adjustment on it and it can be widened quite a bit....you can mow alfalfa with the JD....I do it all the time now. I did not in the beginning because several said you could not, but JD said you could....JD was right...and not near the leaf loss some said.

I think they are both good machines....I do not think one is clearly better than the other.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for your 2 cents mike. I'm leaning towards the Krone, but value what everyone says on here. It's been a good source of info for me. That's why I'll wait to see both machines in person. Deere tractors have been so good to me that I want to give them a fair chance.


----------



## JpJFarms (May 28, 2015)

I run a krone 3600cv. One well built machine. The 2pt hitch is surprisingly easy to hookup. Quick change blades make it a 10 minute job. You can adjust cutterbar angle easily as well as spring tension to let cutterbar float over a rough field. I pull it with a 120 pto horse tractor and depending on conditions I wouldn't go much less than that. I cut about 200 acres 3 times per year and have had zero issues with it since I bought it 5 years ago. You can also adjust the diamond plate hood over the tines for more/less aggressive conditioning.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the post JpJFarms. The more I research it, the more I am impressed with the 3600cv. Great to hear from someone who has real experience with one, not just what the dealer is telling me.


----------

